# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Comodo Firewall Russian 2.4.16.174 не интегрируется с центром безопасности Windows

## Walther

Comodo Firewall Russian 2.4.16.174 не интегрируется с центром безопасности Windows. Раньше стоял Outpost, когда я удалил его, центр выдал сообщение: "Программа Outpost выключена..." Установил  Comodo Firewall. Перезагрузился - всё нормально, кроме одного -  центр безопасности Windows снова выдал сообщение: "Программа Outpost выключена..." То есть, Comodo Firewall в качестве файервола центр не засчитывает. Проверил работу Comodo - всё работает, все тесты проходит, все приложения определяет. Не включать же параллельно Firewall Windows Xp Sp2... 
Отключил я слежение за наличием файерволва в системе, но всё-таки интересно, почему центр безопасности Windows не видит Comodo Firewall?

----------

